# Ken Umpierre Death



## Uglydog (Oct 13, 2014)

*Ken Umpierre (Senna) Death*

I heard from Carrie Umpierre today, Ken had a heart attack on September 26th and died. She observes that this was a "very tragic and unexpected loss". He leaves a grieving wife, two young boys and a teenage daughter. I'm guessing Ken was in his late 40s.

I don't know the circumstances by which Ken left HM.
But, I believe we can all agree that he was always well intended.
I am sad to have lost a friend.

All, please take care of yourself, and give your significant other a hug it may be your last.  


Daryl
MN  ​


----------



## David S (Oct 13, 2014)

Daryl thank you for giving us a wake up call.  I will give my significant other aka wife a stronger hug.

Of course my best wishes for the family of the diseased.

David


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know, Daryl. That is sad news. Turns out he was 49; way too young. His obit can be found here and is worth a read, he was an interesting character: http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/content/kenneth-kenny-william-umpierre-0

For those that are interested, a fund has been set up for his children. According to his obit, you can donate through any Wells Fargo office.

For most of you his name will not ring a bell, but he was known here as Senna. He was a rather active member here until this past August when some unfortunate problems and misunderstandings resulted in his leaving this forum. 

Rest in Peace, Ken.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 13, 2014)

Thats a shame. I really enjoyed his post. May he rest in peace


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 13, 2014)

Terry, thank you for finding the obit.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 13, 2014)

Sending up my prayers of pece and comfort for his loved ones!

Jake Parker


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm at a loss for words and  i am saddened by his passing.

 i had interaction with Ken on his stay here on the forum. i was able to walk him through some wiring problems and
 i was able to send him a 2hp motor to get a hydraulic pump working again. then he had the unfortunate fire and burned everything in the shop up.
he had to rebuild then. unfortunately his friends and family will now have to rebuild.
may he rest in peace.


----------



## LEEQ (Oct 13, 2014)

A shame to lose yet another good man in this bad world. I know we are all so macho and cool, but getting your cholesteral checked isn't something to put off or think you are too cool for. I got my wakeup at thirty two years of age and was fortunate to live through it so that I might finish raising my kids. At a time when we are trying to make sense of the early sudden loss of good people, I hope we can take away something useful. Let's eat a slice of humble pie and have the old sawbones check for chinks in our armor. My family will keep Ken's family in our thoughts and prayers. We can't miss him like they do, but we'll miss him also.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Ken Umpierre (Senna) Death*

My condolences and prayers to his family. That's awfully young to be gone.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Ken Umpierre (Senna) Death*

Especially with a young wife and small kids.  Just hope it doesn't become too much of a burden both physically and financially either.  Sending good vibes and positive energy their way.

Bob


----------



## xalky (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Ken Umpierre (Senna) Death*

Wow, That's a shocker.  I got along with him, even though he had very strong opinions. You just never know. I had a close call last year too, with a heart attack. I was very fortunate to have escaped the final curtain, myself. 

It sure makes you take a look at what's important. My priorities have changed tremendously since then. 

Rest in piece, Senna.

Marcel


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Ken Umpierre (Senna) Death*

Thanks Daryl for the sad information on our friend Ken and his family----I was wondering what was happening since I hadn't seen any posts from him---I always liked his posts and I am very glad that we met him at our get together last year--you were able to get up to his place to help him with machines, and I was looking forward to take a trip with you also to see him again---I will pray for his family to be strong and at peace with their enormous loss----I will sure miss him in our group------Dave


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 31, 2015)

I am very sorry to say I missed this thread and had no idea up until now what happened to Ken.

I even PM'd him a few weeks ago and wondered where he went.  He wanted me to help me with learning surface grinding.  I know sometimes I miss a few weeks, or even months here once when life got crazy, but I am sad and shocked right now up that Ken isn't coming back.

Any update on how his family is doing?

Bernie 



Bernie


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been trying to check in with Carrie every month.
I'll let you know.

Daryl
MN


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Darryl.  
I read some posts of yours today, thanking him for helping you too.  
He left an honorable and helpful legacy here in my book. 

Thanks Man

Bernie 


Bernie


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 31, 2015)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Thanks Darryl.
> I read some posts of yours today, thanking him for helping you too.
> He left an honorable and helpful legacy here in my book.
> 
> ...



Yes Bernie--it was definitely a shock to lose Ken---Daryl and I and members of our Minnesota club were privileged to meet and enjoy Ken at our gathering---he was a nice member---Dave


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2015)

I also missed the thread of his passing. Here it is the 10 th of May.
Ken was a huge help when I bought my 9- j gorton mill. May the family be at peace with their loss

Scruffy


----------

